# Hello from mythical Kansas



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

I'm new here and I hope to learn many good things!


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

Welcome. Secret sheriff? Well your not secret if you tell us your a sheriff lol lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Is that the same as a Secret Santa?

do you have a relationship issue that you'd like to explore?


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

My name is based on a character I like.

I do have some familial and relationship questions but I'm starting slow.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- jump on in the waters fine. You will find many here who can help you "swim"!


----------

